# [Help] Lease as International Student (F1 visa)



## dmino1988 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi bimmbers,

Here is my background, I am a international student and currently in my OPT. My OPT will end in next July (i.e. in 8 months) and I can/will extend my OPT to another 17 months at that time.

I would like to ask if I am able to lease a car from BMWFS if I can pay off all the cost (looking for 24 month lease) up the front.

Thanks all.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

dmino1988 said:


> Hi bimmbers,
> 
> Here is my background, I am a international student and currently in my OPT. My OPT will end in next July (i.e. in 8 months) and I can/will extend my OPT to another 17 months at that time.
> 
> ...


BMWFS would likely to say no:
1)Cause they can't verify employment, you are on OPT meaning looking for a job after F-1 visa correct?
2) no credit history, since no one will give credit to someone w/o SS or SS number that exempt from working (all foreign nationals can't have SS number nowadays).

The best bet is to buy a used BMW then sell it in 24-mo.


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

HPIA4v2 said:


> BMWFS would likely to say no:
> 1)Cause they can't verify employment, you are on OPT meaning looking for a job after F-1 visa correct?
> 2) no credit history, since no one will give credit to someone w/o SS or SS number that exempt from working (all foreign nationals can't have SS number nowadays).
> 
> The best bet is to buy a used BMW then sell it in 24-mo.


but who cares if he's doing a one pay lease up front? why would they care about employment or income? hes paying the whole thing up front.. honestly i dont know the answer but i dont see why not. call the dealership and ask them directly


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

omaralt said:


> but who cares if he's doing a one pay lease up front? why would they care about employment or income? hes paying the whole thing up front.. honestly i dont know the answer but i dont see why not. call the dealership and ask them directly


He only pays for 24mo on car that worth 3x that, if he wreck that, drive it over the cliff, etc and fly home, who do you think BMWFS will call????


----------



## dmino1988 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I do have a full time job with reasonable income to cover the whole cost and I have around 1.5 year (sounds short here) credit history (score around 750).



HPIA4v2 said:


> BMWFS would likely to say no:
> 1)Cause they can't verify employment, you are on OPT meaning looking for a job after F-1 visa correct?
> 2) no credit history, since no one will give credit to someone w/o SS or SS number that exempt from working (all foreign nationals can't have SS number nowadays).
> 
> The best bet is to buy a used BMW then sell it in 24-mo.


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

HPIA4v2 said:


> He only pays for 24mo on car that worth 3x that, if he wreck that, drive it over the cliff, etc and fly home, who do you think BMWFS will call????


good point, but isnt that what insurance is for? they obviously have to make sure he has insurance


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

dmino1988 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I do have a full time job with reasonable income to cover the whole cost and I have around 1.5 year (sounds short here) credit history (score around 750).


I'd contact some good CA:
David Ly at Bellevue BMW
Ron Hansen at Fife BMW

One guy I know in Seattle BMW has left, so those are the two I work with in the past; very straight shooter kinda guys.
PS: you don't even need to come in just call them first to see if your situation is not a problem.

GL.


----------



## dmino1988 (Jul 23, 2013)

Appreciate your help.



HPIA4v2 said:


> I'd contact some good CA:
> David Ly at Bellevue BMW
> Ron Hansen at Fife BMW
> 
> ...


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

You know, all you can do is ask. March into a dealer and apply for the lease. All they can do is say no. Good luck.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

HPIA4v2 said:


> He only pays for 24mo on car that worth 3x that, if he wreck that, drive it over the cliff, etc and fly home, who do you think BMWFS will call????


the gap insurance company?


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

mwm1166 said:


> the gap insurance company?


The gap insurance company pay up the diff between what leasor insurance pay and what's left in RV. For example, a leasor total a car in accident, his/her insurance pay blue book of $40k but residual says $45 (gap of $5k paid by gap-insurance, not all $45k).

Another consideration, the premium of BMWFS gap-insurance per/car will go up if more-n-more cases like this claimed by BMWFS, cause insurance co. sees a riskier business pattern by BMWFS, not a good business decision at the end for BMWFS to be in.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

HPIA4v2 said:


> The gap insurance company pay up the diff between what leasor insurance pay and what's left in RV. For example, a leasor total a car in accident, his/her insurance pay blue book of $40k but residual says $45 (gap of $5k paid by gap-insurance, not all $45k).
> 
> Another consideration, the premium of BMWFS gap-insurance per/car will go up if more-n-more cases like this claimed by BMWFS, cause insurance co. sees a riskier business pattern by BMWFS, not a good business decision at the end for BMWFS to be in.


Exactly they will coordinate between the two insurance companies...Regardless, your answers are lacking logic....

EDIT: The gap insurance covers the gap between the current payoff amount of the vehicle and the amount your personal insurance pays for it's current value. I.E. if your upside down. Which most leases are.... It has nothing to do with the RV...


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

mwm1166 said:


> Exactly they will coordinate between the two insurance companies...Regardless, your answers are lacking logic....
> 
> EDIT: The gap insurance covers the gap between the current payoff amount of the vehicle and the amount your personal insurance pays for it's current value. I.E. if your upside down. Which most leases are.... It has nothing to do with the RV...


What if foreign student didn't buy insurance, home-owner, people with stable job wouldn't do that; thats why BMWFS likes the latter. And don;t tell me this kid own a house, with mortgage:bigpimp:

That's my reasoning saying BMWFS UNLIKELY let foreign student lease a car, in the first place; it's too much risk for little gain.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

HPIA4v2 said:


> What if foreign student didn't buy insurance, home-owner, people with stable job wouldn't do that; thats why BMWFS likes the latter. And don;t tell me this kid own a house, with mortgage:bigpimp:
> 
> That's my reasoning saying BMWFS UNLIKELY let foreign student lease a car, in the first place; it's too much risk for little gain.


I didn't own a home when I leased my BMW....

Regardless, not carrying insurance on the vehicle isn't possible. If you cancel it, BMWFS will take out a policy in your name and charge you for it.

Ona prepaid lease, BMW has almost no risk...

You're statements don't follow much logic on this matter.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

mwm1166 said:


> I didn't own a home when I leased my BMW....
> 
> Regardless, not carrying insurance on the vehicle isn't possible. If you cancel it, BMWFS will take out a policy in your name and charge you for it.
> 
> ...


Were you a FOREIGN student when you leased your BMW?
So maybe you can help OP a few tips, cause my logic is off.:bigpimp:


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

As a recent ex-grad student, I think you _can_ get the lease on one* big *condition:

You are funded through your advisor or otherwise employed through the University. This will get you a SSN and demonstrate to BMWFS that you have some sort of income.

That said, you will probably be declined anyway due to lack of credit history.

I have friends with F-1s and they cannot get leases either. Most of the time, they just have their (well off) parents wire the money over and pay for the car in cash. You would be surprised at the number of BMWs, Audis, and Benzes floating around my middle-of-nowhere campus. Even a few GT-Rs and R8s here too...and not driven by tenured professors either.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

capt_slow said:


> As a recent ex-grad student, I think you _can_ get the lease on one* big *condition:
> 
> You are funded through your advisor or otherwise employed through the University. This will get you a SSN and demonstrate to BMWFS that you have some sort of income.
> 
> ...


In Seattle, I've seen R8, Modena and even brand new Murcielago driven by foreign students, my friend own rental properties and he has some of those students renting his appartments. That's how, I know their lifestyles abit. yes very rich kids no doubt. Mostly Chinese, Thai and Indonesians. Wish I had parents like those:bigpimp:

BTW, they are good kids, most go back with degrees. But one in the recent news, sped in Benz and killed a woman, his mom flown in from China and posted $2-mill bond in cash (I think it's 10% of the actual amount, not sure); but judge hold his passport until trial.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

HPIA4v2 said:


> That's how, I know their lifestyles abit. yes very rich kids no doubt. Mostly Chinese, Thai and Indonesians. Wish I had parents like those:bigpimp:


That's spoiling their future. My boys are going to share their 3 series when they start driving. There's no way I'm getting them an R8.


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> That's spoiling their future. My boys are going to share their 3 series when they start driving. There's no way I'm getting them an R8.


Only a 3 series?!?! I HATE YOU DAD!


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> That's spoiling their future. My boys are going to share their 3 series when they start driving. There's no way I'm getting them an R8.


true story, my oldest son wouldn't want my hand down 2002 X5; he told me it's not cool driving that car to work to McD, so I sold it and bought him a used Yaris.

Financially it cost me more money, really, a 2002 X5 4.4i in perfect working order worth less than a 2012 Yaris


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

HPIA4v2 said:


> true story, my oldest son wouldn't want my hand down 2002 X5; he told me it's not cool driving that car to work to McD, so I sold it and bought him a used Yaris.
> 
> Financially it cost me more money, really, a 2002 X5 4.4i in perfect working order worth less than a 2012 Yaris


Why wouldn't you just get a new car? More reliable, new car warranty, safer, potentially better tech etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

dmino1988 said:


> Hi bimmbers,
> 
> Here is my background, I am a international student and currently in my OPT. My OPT will end in next July (i.e. in 8 months) and I can/will extend my OPT to another 17 months at that time.
> 
> ...


FS will not approve a term that exceeds the expiration date of the visa


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you have a solid co-signer you may be able to present that to BMW ? Are you a recent college grad with proof of a new job?


----------



## alex777 (Feb 26, 2011)

F-1 visa does not give a permission to work.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

alex777 said:


> F-1 visa does not give a permission to work.


OP passes that stage a bit by graduated with a degree, he is under practial training (OPT) visa, stil under F-1 but US Gov't allows him to work up to 1yr in his degree related field (though he says it can be extended???).
Usually if employer likes him, he needs to apply for H-1 which is good for 3yr and can be extened 3x for 1-yr each duration for a total of 6-yrs.

If he can get co-signer, it's not an issue. IMHO, co-signer is really a leasor in this case as well(no matter what, both parties responsible as far as BMWFS is concerned). Yes that's a solution if he can find one.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

HPIA4v2 said:


> OP passes that stage a bit by graduated with a degree, he is under practial training (OPT) visa, stil under F-1 but US Gov't allows him to work up to 1yr in his degree related field (though he says it can be extended???).
> Usually if employer likes him, he needs to apply for H-1 which is good for 3yr and can be extened 3x for 1-yr each duration for a total of 6-yrs.
> 
> If he can get co-signer, it's not an issue. IMHO, co-signer is really a leasor in this case as well(no matter what, both parties responsible as far as BMWFS is concerned). Yes that's a solution if he can find one.


Lot's of "ifs" in your reply.

BMW won't approve a lease/loan if you do not have a visa that will last through the end of the lease/loan term. What happens a year from now when something happens and he can't get an extension or his employment situation doesn't work out (aka they don't "like him" as you suggest) and he has to go home. He dumps the car and BMW is f*cked. They're not going to touch this deal, there is no reason for them to take that risk.


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

SARAFIL said:


> Lot's of "ifs" in your reply.
> 
> BMW won't approve a lease/loan if you do not have a visa that will last through the end of the lease/loan term. What happens a year from now when something happens and he can't get an extension or his employment situation doesn't work out (aka they don't "like him" as you suggest) and he has to go home. He dumps the car and BMW is f*cked. They're not going to touch this deal, there is no reason for them to take that risk.


How is BMW hurt even though the entire lease is paid up front


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

omaralt said:


> How is BMW hurt even though the entire lease is paid up front


There is more risk for BMWFS compare to leasing a car to US person, even with pre-paid.
When I said it "drive it off the cliff" last time, it's more methaphor but this:
- lose disposition fee of $450, since he is not leasing another one after 2-yr.
- over-mileage
- wear out tires
- crack wheels (with many pot holes out in the road)
- busted bumpers
- other damages.

This is not US person, he can just leave the car at airport on his flight to his home country, so add to that towing fee and bailing the car from towing lot.

Not to mention, this:
- the biggest of all, what if he just sells that car to car theft mafia on the day he is flying out(this article is from loacl newspaper where OP lives).
http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19990201&slug=2941808

FYI, I am not saying OP will do all that but through BMWFS business-eye-glasses the above has to be considered.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

HPIA4v2 said:


> Were you a FOREIGN student when you leased your BMW?
> So maybe you can help OP a few tips, cause my logic is off.:bigpimp:


I don't have to be a foriegn student to know the things you're saying are preposterous. And no, I'm a born an raised American...


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

mwm1166 said:


> I don't have to be a foriegn student to know the things you're saying are preposterous. And no, I'm a born an raised American...


Did I hit a nerve? or something?
Prepsterous, what about this "And no, I'm a born an raised American".

Dude chill out, we all trying to tell OP, why it's unlikely BMWFS will lease a car to foreign student.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

HPIA4v2 said:


> Did I hit a nerve? or something?
> Prepsterous, what about this "And no, I'm a born an raised American".
> 
> Dude chill out, we all trying to tell OP, why it's unlikely BMWFS will lease a car to foreign student.


I don't get it. You clearly asked if I was a foriegn student. I answered that question. I wanted to be clear. If I just said, "no I'm American," that statement doesn't necessarily say that I am not an immigrant who had at some point in the recent past become American. So, my answer was a clear, no. I was born and raised here.

While I don't have experience with the way American companies would issue credit to foriegn nationals on guest visas, I do agree that it's highly unlikely they would want to do it without an American Leasee also signing on for it.

However, just because I don't believe that to be the case doesn't mean I'm going to make wild statements that border on ethnocentric like "the foriegn national is more likely to drive it off a cliff or sell it to the mafia and leave the country."

I also believe that it had nothing to do with BMWFS preferring someone who owns their own home. You have plenty of rich folks who choose to rent in NYC, Chicago, San Fran, and LA who they wouldn't blink at leasing to.

I think the problem is just the stickiness of recourse with a foriegn national, and frankly BMWFS wants some sort of car credit history. Which I think the OP lacks and many foriegn nationals will because without being in the country a long time it's hard to establish credit, and a credit history.

But no, I don't think foriegn born students are anymore malicious than American born ones. I doubt they are more likely to destroy the car and turn it and try to walk away from the fees intentionally, especially if they expect to do business or return to America later in life....


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

[B said:


> [email protected] [/B]BMW;7975151]Do you have a *solid co-signer *you may be able to present that to BMW ? Are you a recent college grad with proof of a new job?


The funny thing about all this situation, everyone seems to agree with Greg; that soild co-signer on the lease will solve this problem but never ask why it requires by BMWFS?
do I have to spell it out????
Because there is RISK.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mwm1166 said:


> I doubt they are more likely to destroy the car and turn it and try to walk away from the fees intentionally, especially if they expect to do business or return to America later in life....


I disagree. I think a foreigner is more likely to do that because they have less to lose and will be harder to track down - they are more likely to get away with it. I used to live in Hong Kong years ago. It was a problem where people who were leaving the country, would rack up credit card bills, and deliberately not pay them. Most people who do these types of things either don't think they'll be returning to the country (often they don't think that far ahead), or don't think they have a better option. You even see it on the European Delivery message boards. Some folks consider not paying speeding tickets they incurred in Germany.

The co-signor route is appropriate. If you can't find someone to put it on the line for you that knows you, why would BMW who doesn't, do so? At the end of the day, it's BMW's game, and they make the rules, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> I disagree. I think a foreigner is more likely to do that because they have less to lose and will be harder to track down - they are more likely to get away with it. I used to live in Hong Kong years ago. It was a problem where people who were leaving the country, would rack up credit card bills, and deliberately not pay them. Most people who do these types of things either don't think they'll be returning to the country (often they don't think that far ahead), or don't think they have a better option. *You even see it on the European Delivery message boards. Some folks consider not paying speeding tickets they incurred in Germany*.
> 
> The co-signor route is appropriate. If you can't find someone to put it on the line for you that knows you, why would BMW who doesn't, do so? At the end of the day, it's BMW's game, and they make the rules, rightly or wrongly.


I am done about foreign-student leasing car comment.

Just one observation, my brother got caught speeding in Italy, the cop told him pay the ticket on the spot once he showed the cop international-driver-license (not US driver license mind you); his friend who lives in Netherland got a ticket, they were in two cars. That kinda jives with what Cris is saying, many foreigners just throw the tickets into trash at the airport, the cops adjust their procedures.

In lives, the biggest temptation is to not do the wrong thing even when you can get away with it.


----------



## dmino1988 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Greg, thanks for your reply. By solid, I think you mean parent or close relatives living in US? No I don't :S . But yes, I am newly graduated and have firm proof for a stable full time job. Would that help?



[email protected] BMW said:


> Do you have a solid co-signer you may be able to present that to BMW ? Are you a recent college grad with proof of a new job?


----------



## dmino1988 (Jul 23, 2013)

During Optional Practical Training, it does.



alex777 said:


> F-1 visa does not give a permission to work.


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

HPIA4v2 said:


> There is more risk for BMWFS compare to leasing a car to US person, even with pre-paid.
> When I said it "drive it off the cliff" last time, it's more methaphor but this:
> - lose disposition fee of $450, since he is not leasing another one after 2-yr.
> - over-mileage
> ...


Aren't all these covered by insurance? It's just like a U.S. leasor who wrecked his/her car or got the car stolen. The insurance company is going to pay for the residual value and the gap insurance will cover the rest. Where's the risk for BMWFS?


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

dmino1988 said:


> During Optional Practical Training, it does.


OPT might be a problem because it's good for 12 months before you can file for extention. 
BMWFS will need a visa to cover entire length of your lease.

At certain point you might be better off renting month to month from National Car Rental. Check the new company or your university has a corporate discount code then it might cost you about 400-600 bucks a month with unlimited miles and no service cost. You get a almost new car every 30 days 

PM me if you need help on that.


----------

